

You've Won The Nobel Prize -- Wait, Don't Hang Up - danhak
http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t=1&islist=false&id=130457548&m=130458684

======
slillibri
Link to the actual story,
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1304575...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130457548)

~~~
joshfinnie
This is one thing I find very interesting about NPR. They almost have to
multi-task listening to the interview and reading the article at the same
time. Each add to eachother in their own way.

I hope this isn't planned, sometimes it is impossible to listen to the
interview while reading the article.

------
rospaya
You should have warned that it was an audio link.

------
beefman
"Schmuck" was changed to "shnook".

------
sid0
That last interview with the laureate asking if it was really necessary to
stop his experiments was particularly sweet.

